
macOS 10.15 Catalina: The Ars Technica Review - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1523649
======
abinaya_rl
Reminder: 32-bit apps will not work in Catalina. If you use your computer as
your main work machine, hold off on the update. You're bound to run into a
random forgotten app you use every once in a while that's no longer supported.

To see what's still 32-bit on your mac, go to:

Apple icon > About this mac > system report > applications > then click the
64-bit column to sort. No will be 32-bit apps.

